# Anyone used Ebay Diamond Foam Pads?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

As above, has anyone any experience with the diamond foam pads on Ebay. 

Ive just bought item no.280947827499. Diamond Foam Polishing Pads - Mixed Set of 3 - 125x 25mm (5") for £9.75 I thought they were worth a try.

Looking forward to trying them out. Care to share your thoughts on them if you have tried them?


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Look a little like the cyc ones I got with my 801... Might be worth a try out in a scrap pannel.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Might get some myself there cheap enough !


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

cant hurt for only £10


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Well my pads arrived today. Ordered yesterday at about 11am, recieved an email from the seller a couple of hours later to say my item had been posted. Recieved it this morning, not much more than twelve hours after ordering. Now thats quality service! :buffer:

Pads look and feel good. They came individualy sealed in plastic, so no chance of contamination.

The pads I got were: (descriptions from sellers advert)
Orange - very firm graded foam pads
Blue - Standard density foam pad for general polishing
Black - Very soft, ideal for final polishing

So far so good, they feel just like the big brand name pads do. The black finishing pad is nice and soft and gentle. I notice the blue medium cut pad is a more open cell foam than the other two, and feels a bit rougher than the heavier cut orange pad although it is not as firm.

Not much more I can say without using them, hopefully will get to try them out tomorrow. (weather depending )

Here are some pics:




































Btw the seller is polishing_world, please show me your findings if you buy any too.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

They don't look bad for a 10er for the set. Just recieved some 2nd hand hex pads and they are far better than the cheaper pads I have bought new in the past although these look better than the cheaper ones I have bought.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

What size backing plate are you using for these?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

jcrease said:


> What size backing plate are you using for these?


4" (100mm) backing plate fits nicely.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Did you manage to get a chance to try the pads? I am very interested in how you found their performance compared to branded pads


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

sitalchauhan said:


> Did you manage to get a chance to try the pads? I am very interested in how you found their performance compared to branded pads


As above :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

sitalchauhan said:


> Did you manage to get a chance to try the pads? I am very interested in how you found their performance compared to branded pads


I've used the blue one with some Meguairs Paint Reconditioning Cream which worked nicely, I've also used the black pad with SRP which seemed to be just as good as my Lakecountry pads that I have. I'm still a beginner when it comes to paint correction so I'm probably not able to tell much of a difference whereas a pro might be, but for now I'll be sticking with these pads as they seem fine.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Good to know, might investigate these myself, thanks :thumb:


----------



## xonxon (Nov 3, 2011)

Any updates on these please?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Cant go wrong for 10 quid, i might just order a set too.


----------



## xonxon (Nov 3, 2011)

I ordered a set of 4, yellow orange, blue and black. Used the first 3, on a cheap punto I bought.

Used them for my first time with a das 6 pro da- never used a polisher. Everyone at home is amazed at the results. I used some megs 205 but I had some wurth polish I had obtained as a sample and used that one, still some light swirls in places but the aim was to get a gloss finish as the car was very close to Matt.

Am thinking of buying a couple more so as not to ruin my hexlogic since I am still new to this.


----------



## golfr32rep (Dec 28, 2013)

Just got my set, going to use them and see how good they are


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

there prob the same as cyc ones there isnt loads of companys making pads!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Ideal pads to be practising with me thinks..


----------

